# Job at Booking.com - Content Editor - Athens



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2013)

Βρήκα αυτή την αγγελία δουλειάς στον γνωστό οργανισμό Booking.com και σκέφτηκα μήπως ενδιαφέρει κανέναν.
http://www.booking.com/jobs.en-gb.h...b132ad24ceb329;dcid=1;st=details;job_id=32685


----------

